# More Images of the Canon EF 600mm f/4 DO BR Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 11, 2015)

```
<a href="http://www.photographybay.com" target="_blank">Photography Bay</a> has been doing some great coverage at the Canon EXPO in New York City. Eric has posted a ton of images of the Canon EF 600mm f/4 DO BR prototype on display.</p>
<p>I hope for an 800mm f/5.6 version of this lens, which would probably end up smaller than a 600mm f/4.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-22374 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-10-700x394.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-10-700x394-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-10-700x394" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-9-700x394.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-9-700x394-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-9-700x394" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-7-700x394.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-7-700x394-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-7-700x394" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-12-700x394.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-12-700x394-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-12-700x394" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-11-700x394.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-11-700x394-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-11-700x394" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-38-700x394.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-38-700x394-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-38-700x394" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-15-700x394.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-15-700x394-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-15-700x394" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-2-700x394.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-2-700x394-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-2-700x394" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 11, 2015)

So it really looks like the red ring lens is the mockup of the 600 DO as you can read from the name plate in this picture:
http://www.photographybay.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-13-700x394.jpg

Fascinating!


----------



## Eldar (Sep 11, 2015)

If I can get this one, I´ll promise to be a good boy for a looonge time


----------



## WillT (Sep 11, 2015)

It looks tiny for a 600mm. This could be an awesome wildlife lens for sure!


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 11, 2015)

Now they need to throw in a TC.
The 600f4 should get a 1.4x and the 400f2.8 should have a 2x. Skip the 800f5.6 native lens and go for 1000f5.6 at the same size/weight as the old 800.


----------



## applecider (Sep 11, 2015)

Shouldn't the 600 DO have a green ring??

I'd vote to have red plus green, then it would make a nice christmas present.

And of course the BR lenses should have red plus blue.

So an L lens that's DO and includes BR tech might have to have red green and blue. It could be called the RBG lens. There cleared up that confusion.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 11, 2015)

Really expensive dreams come true. I'm sure it will be a long time before this becomes an actual product. Maybe just long enough for me to save up for part of it. The rest will come from selling both my cars and taking out a 2nd mortgage on my home. An 800mm version might require a deal with a certain shady character from deep below


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 11, 2015)

applecider said:


> Shouldn't the 600 DO have a green ring??
> 
> I'd vote to have red plus green, then it would make a nice christmas present.



They can't use Red Green in Canada.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-WxYq3f9qA

Kind of a cultural thing here...... possibly a lack of culture thing.........


----------



## daniela (Sep 11, 2015)

I am still looking for an wildlife lens. Now I have saved the recommended 11500€, the lens costs here. And now this : ! OMG! 
I just asked an friend of my husband, who visited this meeting, how much this very sexy looking lens is. No comment by Canon. But he heared an rumored price of visibly more than 15000$. :'(
Did anyone hear other mentioned prices?

Thx
Daniela


----------



## DJL329 (Sep 11, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Until I see a shot showing "600mm" next to the black plate with distance, I'm going to call bunk on the last 3 images and say that they are of the 400/2.8 II.





Maximilian said:


> So it really looks like the red ring lens is the mockup of the 600 DO as you can read from the name plate in this picture:
> http://www.photographybay.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Canon-600mm-f4L-DO-BR-Lens-13-700x394.jpg
> 
> Fascinating!



Maximilian already posted this. Here's the photo in the link:







BTW, the focusing ring is longer on the 400mm f/2.8L IS II:


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 11, 2015)

Anyone else looking for a 1DxII and EF 600 IS DO BR kit... or a White Box lens from a broken kit?

;D


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 12, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Until I see a shot showing "600mm" next to the black plate with distance, I'm going to call bunk on the last 3 images and say that they are of the 400/2.8 II.



This is almost as entertaining as the Sunday Funnies.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 12, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> applecider said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't the 600 DO have a green ring??
> ...



Lol. I loved watching the red green show when they aired it here . Now my Canadian friends are trying to get me into the trailer park boys.


----------



## candc (Sep 12, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > applecider said:
> ...



+1 used to be on here in Wisconsin but not anymore, 3 cheers for the possum lodge boys


----------



## MJ (Sep 12, 2015)

applecider said:


> Shouldn't the 600 DO have a green ring??
> 
> I'd vote to have red plus green, then it would make a nice christmas present.
> 
> ...




LOL!!! That hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 13, 2015)

When Americans sanitized our language they destroyed some of the "colour". I read CR for the humour!

Jack


----------



## arbitrage (Sep 18, 2015)

As far as I know, I'm #1 on the waiting list for this bad boy from my regular Canadian dealer...1 year, 2 years...??....doesn't matter....when this thing becomes real....my VISA will be quickly cleared and this bad boy is mine....I already handhold the 600 f/4 IS II + 2xIII on 7D2 so this should make my life even easier as I approach 40 yo.... 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 18, 2015)

arbitrage, you have altogether too much gear. It's time you off-loaded some of it to me! 

My immediate lust is for the 1DX MII but boy 600 DO - oooh. I would do fine I think since I'm handling 1D4 and 300 X2 with no problem. Couldn't handle your big 600 though.

Jack


----------

